# Spots on Blue Ram



## bparmar (Mar 14, 2014)

My Blue Ram seems to have developed these white spots on her fins. Is this normal or is it some kind of fungus? I have two others who are fine. It doesn't seem to affect her as she's very active and eating fine - actually competes with the guppies for food. Not sure if I should be worried.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Looks like ick to me. May be fungus but can't really tell. If you have another tank, put it in solitary add salt, air stone and raise temp... 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

